# Altima/Bluebird Hybrid Project



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

I am putting together a hybrid USA Altima and Aussie Bluebird SSS. Here are some pics of the ongoing labor of love.


This is the car back in 1999 when I first purchased it. 










Fast forward to 2002 right after the accident with the new grille for a 93-94 Altima. The hood was bent on the lip and was later replaced by a ViS CF hood from www.GXCinc.com










A pic of me and a friend installing the ViS CF hood at Dorschel Nissan.










The ViS CF Hood











March of 2003 at Mt Hope Cemetery











Bluebird, SSS badge and rare SSS trunk lock imported from a Nissan wrecking yard in New Zealand. Also imported at that were two power folding mirrors off of a Bluebird SSS. These mirrors fold up by a switch inside the car. The switch was a direct fit replacement to the OEM mirror adjustment switch that came with the car. Looks factory because it is factory. 











Next the rims. I looked at every rim available that would fit this car. Nothing struck me. I then saw a pic of another Altima with 2002-2003 Sentra SE-R SpecV 17" alloys on it. The look was killer. I then hit the net hunting down a deal on these rims. Normally these rims retail for a retarded amount of money. I was able to track them down for 1/4 the price and the rims were mint. Please excuse the wheel gap, I am working on that ASAP.











After all is said and done here is where the car stands as of today. More goodies to come. This pic was taken at the 2003 NE Nissan Meet 4/26/03.











And now...


A few random shots of the car. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

A night time shot.










And a couple under hood shot. Nothing to see here. 






















One more thing I almost forgot. I got the idea from an Infiniti I35. I noticed that when the car is off the guages disappear behind a tinted speedo glass and when the car is on they light up nice and bright even when the headlamps are off. I went ahead and tinted my speedo glass and installed hyper white LEDs behind the guages. From there I wired the guage lights to turn on as soon as I start the car. Those lights stay on whether the headlights are on or not. When the car is off the guages disappear behind the tint. 











I perform all my own work. I think the window tint is the only mod I paid someone else to do. I did take 2 years off from working on the car and that explains why I still haven't done a lot of crazy mods yet. Soon though. I have done a lot of research both online and on the phone with Nissan to get as many details on the Bluebird SSS so I can make the conversion as true to spec as possible. There is a SSS with a KA24DE available in Aussie and because I am pinched on budget right now I will be persuing that conversion instead of the SR20DET version found on Japanese soil. This is the car I am basing my research on to assist me in the conversion... PS: I do not own this black bluebird, I believe someone in Aussie does.

















I hope you enjoy these pics. More pics will follow as I perform more mods on the car. Thanks for looking.


DC


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

With the shades on(I don't have these on anymore)


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Shaved 93-94 Altima grille


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow.Talk about not being dial-up friendly...
Nice project...nice rides


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

ICE











...and Rice


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Another shot of the Hood.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

NICE CHOICE OF RIMS... I like the CF hood and the folding mirrors are dope... Also the trunk lock thing is a buetiful detail! Great job, keep it up!


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *NICE CHOICE OF RIMS... I like the CF hood and the folding mirrors are dope... Also the trunk lock thing is a buetiful detail! Great job, keep it up! *


Here's a crappy pic of the trunk lock close up. It has pearloid surrounding the chrome hamburger symbol.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

freakin nice its one of those things youd trade your girl for


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

nice ride, but why is it riding on stilts?


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

metro_se-r said:


> *nice ride, but why is it riding on stilts? *


LOL! It won't be after this month. Haven't had too much time to lower it yet, coming soon.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go AWD DET


----------

